# Reheating Macaroni?



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw a fantastic recepie for macaroni and cheese on Sara Snow the other day, really basic-noodles, and the cheese sauce made with flour, and cheese (and probably some kind of butter/oil)

She topped it with tomatoes, yummmmmm

This would be PERFECT for my family but I would want to make it in larger quantity so we could snack for lunch too!

The thing is, have you ever reheated macaroni and cheese? yuck, its all lumpy-its like reheating spagetti. It doesnt work for me!

How to you reheat macaroni and cheese (and spagetti?)

Jenny


----------



## sebandg'smama (Oct 29, 2005)

Add more milk before reheating.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebandg'smama* 
Add more milk before reheating.











Is that all?

And I even know how to cook.







really...Culinary genius.

OMG I feel like I found the Holy Grail.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I've never had a problem.







I just microwave or heat it on the stovetop, adding milk if necessary.

If the spaghetti or noodles are plain (that is, if there's no sauce or anything on them) you can plunge briefly into boiling water again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

We reheat it in the toaster oven.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

For any creamy/cheesy sauces I add a splash of milk and heat on low on the stove top or cover and heat on low in the oven/toaster oven. Works well for us!


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

Steaming works well to reheat pasta dishes. But you need the right set-up. i.e. a steamer with room for a bowl.


----------

